# Problemas con TV Tv Sharp 21M-FG1L



## Mashtu94 (Abr 21, 2016)

Hola buenas noches comunidad , tengo una tv sharp y no enciende antes demoraba en encender despues de varios intentos ahora ya no enciende , he abierto la TV pense que eran los capacitores de la fuente  , pero estos estan bien , no estan inflados no hay nada quemado a simple vista pero , hace un ruido extraño , cuando intento encender la tv , un ruido extraño cerca del led de stand by  , alguien ha tenido ese problema , si es posible me podría dar algunas pautas para poder yo repararlo muchas gracias .


----------



## ber15 (Abr 25, 2016)

Hola. aquí te envió los datos


----------



## tecnochac (Abr 25, 2016)

http://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/func-startdown/2446/
descargue el diagrama


----------



## YelbinDarwin (Ago 3, 2021)

Buenas  tardes compañeros del foro, tengo problemas con la fuente de este televisor, solo tengo voltajes en el filtro principal, y en el regulador de la fuente STRW5453 hay 175 voltios en el pin 1 y en el pin 4 solo hay voltaje cuando lo aíslo, y va subiendo poco a poco, no le llega voltaje enseguida, y si le conecto alguno de los componentes asociados a dicho pin cae el voltaje. probé con otro regulador y pasa lo mismo. También aislé todo a la salida del choper y sigue la falla, no hay voltaje.


----------

